# Oak tree got hit by lightning.



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Fellas, a fairly large oak tree at my house got hit by a lightning broad daylight,blue skies,very little sprinkle of rain.That tree is in a Y shape.Lightning struck it on the right side...smoked it...went straight down below and fried my water well( which was only 5 ft away from the tree) WE cut the burnt side( right side) The left side looks fine.But, since it shares the same root, will this tree survive? Appreciate your thoughts.

Richard


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

No


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think so either.Sometimes the wood won't burn.A mesquite at our deer camp got hit throwing firewood size pieces everywhere.When we tried burning it,it'd go out as soon as you pulled it out of the flames.Told my old grandpa about it,and he thought I was kidding.He thought everyone knew lightning stuck wood won't burn.Guys at work called me everything but a liar,but that tree sure wouldn't burn.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I was always under the impression that trees would not survive after being hit....but I have two in my neighborhood that are still alive after 5-10 yrs.

One was a Y shaped. They cut that end off and the other side filled in. Can you still tell?....yes but only when your looking, but at a glance NOW it looks fine.

Unless it's bothering you, try the wait and see approach.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Most trees that are hit by lightning do not live.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've seen post oaks hit that I thought maybe,with that little amount of damage,it'll be ok,but in a few days it'd look like it was sprayed with round-up.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

What actually kills the tree? Does the electricity vaporize all the water in the trunk? Never really thought about it until today.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The current superheats the water in the cell layer just under the bark cooking and killing those cells. Since those cells contain water, they have the least electrical resistance to ground and the current is primarily conducted in that cell layer. With those cells dead, the tree cannot uptake water and send it to the leaves and it dies. It is the same thing you'd get if you girdled the tree with a 1 inch deep cut.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> I was always under the impression that trees would not survive after being hit....but I have two in my neighborhood that are still alive after 5-10 yrs.
> 
> One was a Y shaped. They cut that end off and the other side filled in. Can you still tell?....yes but only when your looking, but at a glance NOW it looks fine.
> 
> Unless it's bothering you, try the wait and see approach.


It's not bothering me at all..This only happened last Saturday afternoon.It looks fine right now.



Rubberback said:


> Most trees that are hit by lightning do not live.


I was thinking the very same thing....BUT, two neighbors down had a pine tree that was hit 6 years ago that "hollowed" out mid way down the tree.This pine tree is still kicking like chicken,I think it also depends on the the severity of the lightning strike as well.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some live, some don't. I've seen pines and oaks with 4-6inch wide streaks of bark blown off, a hole blown underneath to make an armadillo happy, tree still alive and happy years later. Had lightning hit a catalpa about 50yds from our house, wife asleep in recliner in adjacent room. Blew one woman and two dogs into bed with me. Tree still alive 15 or so years later.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> It's not bothering me at all..This only happened last Saturday afternoon.It looks fine right now.
> 
> I was thinking the very same thing....BUT, two neighbors down had a pine tree that was hit 6 years ago that "hollowed" out mid way down the tree.This pine tree is still kicking like chicken,I think it also depends on the the severity of the lightning strike as well.


I hope it makes it. I saw a big old post oak the other day that got hit pretty good that is still around. Good Luck..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> I hope it makes it. I saw a big old post oak the other day that got hit pretty good that is still around. Good Luck..


Thank you,sir. I keep an eye on it.Going to miss that big "mushroom" shade coverage that she gave.Now,she has a half a shroom coverage.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> Thank you,sir. I keep an eye on it.Going to miss that big "mushroom" shade coverage that she gave.Now,she has a half a shroom coverage.:rotfl:


My brother owns a tree co. so I've seen my share of trees hit by lightning. Most don't make it. But you never know. Good luck. You will know if it doesn't make it.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The current superheats the water in the cell layer just under the bark cooking and killing those cells. Since those cells contain water, they have the least electrical resistance to ground and the current is primarily conducted in that cell layer. With those cells dead, the tree cannot uptake water and send it to the leaves and it dies. It is the same thing you'd get if you girdled the tree with a 1 inch deep cut.


thanks


----------

